# Tosa playing with Benny



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

We went to North of Portugal were we have a farm and our adopted dog Benny lives. It was a great time for both dogs, playing tough with each other!
he is now 28 inches tall.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

How did I manage to miss this thread of great pictures?! I love all the pics. of Tosa playing! I can tell he is having a ball. :biggrin1:

I can't wait until we get our second BRT. Right now my other dog, Lucky, is just too small to be able to play with Duncan. Duncan out weighs her by almost 50 pounds right now and towers above her! They try to play, but Lucky gets over whelmed. With our next pup it won't take long until she's big enough to give Duncan a run for his money! :biggrin1:

It looks like Benny is a good size for Tosa and they play well together! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

luvMyBRT said:


> How did I manage to miss this thread of great pictures?! I love all the pics. of Tosa playing! I can tell he is having a ball. :biggrin1:
> 
> I can't wait until we get our second BRT. Right now my other dog, Lucky, is just too small to be able to play with Duncan!



I know what you mean, lol! I also would love to buy another dog, another russian breed like Central Asian Ovcharka or Caucasian Ovcharka, but my house is too small Does Duncan use his paws to take other dogs down? Tosa does that, its so funny because he acts more like a bear than like a dog.
Can you please share some photos about how Duncan looks like right now? please


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Yes, Duncan loves to use his paws when playing....he gives poor Lucky the smack down! LOL!
Sure! I'll post up some more pics. of Duncan....give me a bit.....I gotta go take some.


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Great! Look forward to see those pictures!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

BRT said:


> another russian breed like Central Asian Ovcharka or Caucasian Ovcharka, but my house is too small


Those are some gigantic and very powerful breeds!! Definitely need lots and lots of space...


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

That´s why i can´t buy one of these breeds... They are not breeds to housebreak. Maybe when i win the lottery


----------

